# I need new lighting, suggetsions to better what i have



## familytank (Aug 29, 2014)

my tank is 48"L x 18"W x 36" Deep.I use Co2 and I altered my stock fluorescent 2 bulb hood for brighter light and added a national geographic 3 bulb LED. With the combination of the two and extended light time I have grown some nice crypts and some various other plants and my share of battles with algee. My problem is the LED was only a year old and I believe the driver has gone out. I would like to have suggestions on what i could replace that light or both lights with that could maybe expand my growing ability?


----------



## _alex_ (Apr 18, 2016)

Im looking at these for our future 75

http://www.ecoxotic.com/e-series-led.html

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## phreeflow (Aug 4, 2007)

How about Finnex Planted 24/7 or Current Freshwater Plus


----------



## ramskip (Mar 1, 2010)

The Beamswork EA Full-spectrum LED lights are an incredible value. I can't say enough good things about them. This light has changed everything for me! http://www.amazon.com/Beamswork-Tim...&qid=1462645185&sr=8-1&keywords=beamworks+led


----------



## Skizhx (Oct 12, 2010)

Buy a kit from RapidLED.

I first learned to solder with one of these kits. They're extremely beginner-friendly.

I've since built a couple more of these kits, and I have to say they're honestly the perfect lighting solution I could ever ask for, and they're pretty cheap!

Personally, I like going with the PWM drivers to wire in a controller for timed dimming/light management. I find the 0-10V kits to be a total pain in the ***.


----------

